# will IPOD support .m4a format?



## kerthivasan (May 31, 2008)

hi guys.
will ipod support .m4a format or  do i  have to download any special software to convert m4a to mp4?
if yes, can u plz give me the download link of the free softwares which will convert m4a to mp4?
thanks


----------



## kumarmohit (May 31, 2008)

iPod supports m4a natively.
Dont worry. m4a is just mp4 with only rhe audio stream


----------



## eggman (May 31, 2008)

it'll support it better than anything else!!!


----------



## paranj (May 31, 2008)

ya^ MP4 = M4A  lol.


----------

